# Internet Halloween Radio



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

For those of you who don't know about it, Live365 is a website dedicated to streaming internet radio. They have lots of "stations" that play all kinds of formats, including Halloween. Everything from just audio scary stories, to sound effects, horror rock, etc. If you haven't heard of it, check out the famous "13th Track" station. It's all streaming I think, one year I just played it all throughout my party as background music...

13th Track's website
http://www.13thtrack.com/

Live365's website with halloween search
http://www.live365.com/cgi-bin/dire...hfields=TAC&genre=search&searchdesc=halloween


----------



## neverendingwonder (Apr 15, 2004)

In my opinion, the NeverEndingWonder Halloween Radio Empire is far better, but I may be biased...

http://www.NeverEndingWonder.com/halloween.htm

Come add your link & join our topsite!


----------

